
Relativistic Quantum Chemistry - mooreds
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relativistic_quantum_chemistry
======
tikej
It is a very interesting topic indeed. I plan to work on it after I finish my
PhD thesis.

I believe that it’s literally one of the most overlooked parts of modern
physics. We literally don’t know how to correctly and accurately calculate
heavy atoms and molecules and include both special relativity AND electron
correlation (and preferably also QED). Somehow most of the physicists left
that problem behind and focused on nuclear and high energy physics.

I’m my opinion solving it, contrarily to focusing on abstract mathematical
theories that are verifiable in energies beyond what humanity will be capable
of in next 100 years or so, is truly one of the most challenging, yet
verifiable problems of XXI century physics.

------
User23
This submission was probably inspired by a recent post[1] on Derek Lowe’s
blog. It’s an interesting read if you like this subject. Mercury has a much
lower melting point because of relativistic effects.

Edit: I see it was resubmitted.

[1][https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/10/11/co...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2019/10/11/copernicium-
is-a-strange-element-indeed)

~~~
boblivion
What is it with mercury and relativity?

~~~
tikej
Mercury is the only metal liquid in the room temperature. It behaves that way
thanks to the relativistic effects i.e. things that happen when electrons move
close to the speed of light.

Mercury’s place in periodic table is such that these effects are taken to the
extreme due to its electron configuration.

Here is nice popular article with references that explain more:
[https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/relativity-behind-
mercur...](https://www.chemistryworld.com/news/relativity-behind-mercurys-
liquidity/6297.article)

------
charleshmartin
How it is done:
[https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.1906206](https://aip.scitation.org/doi/10.1063/1.1906206)

